# Replace Wheel Lugs



## Adamcym_ (May 16, 2017)

This whole situation is rather interesting but i'm going to do my best to explain the situation as best as possible, please bear with me. This is all for a 2013 Chevy Cruze Eco.

I was in the market to change my wheels and acquired a set of XXR 530 18x7.5 rims. They have a bolt pattern of 5x100 which is different from the Cruzes' 5x105 bolt pattern so I acquired a set of 1in thick bolt pattern adapters. I'm not able to post links but to get a better visual of what i'm trying to explain simply google "5x105 to 5x100 adapters". When putting the adapters on, the stock wheel lugs are too long and stick out past the hole in the adapters causing the rim to not sit flush against the it. From the research I've done it appears I have two options if I wish to keep this setup. Option 1 is to grind down the lugs (only about a half centimeter) so that the rim can sit flush. This seems like the 'easier' , but at the same time feels somewhat sketchy. Option 2 is replace all the lug around the car with shorter ones. I contacted a local dealership and they pointed me to a lug that works and is 10mm shorter at $2.39 each (~$50 for the entire car). The issue with this is, if my research is correct, replacing the lugs on a Chevy Cruze requires you to detach the brake caliper and get behind the wheel hub.

I would just like to know what other peoples ideas and suggestions are about this. I appreciate any and all feedback.

Option 3 is always just to just return everything and work out a new setup as well but i'd like to see if this current setup is possible.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

If it were my car I wouldn't chest anything, I'd spend the 50 bucks and and a few hours retrofitting it correctly 

That's of course depending on how attached you are to the setup you're trying, if there's a hint you may not keep them then idk, but that's my take anyway lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Look at this post to familiarize yourself with the caliper removal process. I would think that if the shorter lug bolts have enough threads to fully seat a lug nut with the spacer in place, you should have no issues. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Adamcym_ (May 16, 2017)

I have no clue how I missed this article, thank you very much.


----------



## minnesotafats13 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wheel studs are a press fit. Getting them out requires either taking off the entire hub and pressing them out or brute force that could break other parts. Getting them in is not as hard. If you are able to get them out on the car you can just use a nut and good breaker bar to tighten the wheel stud into place. If you have the hub out, then just press them back into place. I personally would do it right, take the hub off, press the studs out, press the shorter ones in, and install.


----------

